# STC Rediscovery



## Grimskul25 (Feb 17, 2009)

I've been pondering a lot and talked a bit with my friends about this lately and wanted to ask how big an impact it would be on the Imperium if the AdMech finally found an actual functioning, non-corrupted full STC processing machine, not one of those hard copies, the actual thing. Assuming the AdMech found it on a newly discovered planet that was quickly conquered how do you think it would play out? Would these AdMech servants immediately report to Mars and send it there? Or would they defect and try to keep the long-lost knowledge of mankind to themselves? If it actually reached Mars how long would it take for it to fully impact the Imperial War Machine? Would it completely revolutionize the Imperium or would the AdMech's monopoly on machinery make the newfound technology sparse regardless? Sorry for the all the questions. :laugh:


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

I am not saying that his list is bad.... but I outnumber you with my 1500 wolfwing army..... in other words you need more troops.In all likelihood they would take it straight to mars as quickly as possible. I don't know how long it would take in order to fully upgrade the imperial warmachine but once it did happen it would change the face of the 40k universe. The imperium would become nigh unstoppable. I doubt even the tyranids could withstand an imperium with the capabilities of the Golden Age of Technology.


----------



## Geist (Mar 9, 2010)

I always thought that Mars did have a fully functioning STC, just due to the Tech Priests own religious restrictions as well as the completely inefficient Imperium Bureacracy, they didn't mass produce STCs to deliver to all the imperial planets.

If the above is wrong, then I still think that producing STCs to deliver to other forgeworlds will be difficult.


----------



## LordofFenris (Mar 10, 2010)

I think you are both right, but the STC the Mechanicus do posses are of no major importance, nothing the Imperium doesn't already have a 41st M version of.

I do believe if they were to find say, an STC with the plans for a nuclear weapon or such, that would be it. Imperium wins. In the words of Pvt. Hudson: Game over man...Game over


----------



## Geist (Mar 9, 2010)

I for one, as someone planning on getting the DKoK army, that 40k Imperium already has nukes. Krieg used it to cleanse the planet with nuclear fire. What they really need is the STC template to create STCs to send to other planets. Then perhaps, the Imperium wins.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Most, if not all, imperial tech is based of STCs. LR STC, Pred STC, Power Armor STC.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

I think the impact of the discovery of a STC on the Imperium depends on what it is. The Lord Solar won't give a fuck if its a spoon-making machine. If it were a Titan-building complex then its another thing altogether.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

I was under the impression he was talking about a complete database. Not just individual blueprints but the entire Golden Age technological database.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Was the GaoT info collected in one big database? 

Based on the effort that the mechanicus goes to get 1 stc they would go loco to find a database. The discovery would probably take a few hundred years to filter into use however


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

My understanding of it, is that the STC is a database that was devised mainly for colonists so they could create anything they would require in the colony to ensure they survived. Hey I need a Bio bed! Bam! STC knows how to create one... Hey we need a nitrogen gas converter to Water machine... Bam... STIC knows how to create one. The STC would just deliver the plans for the device. It was also probably able to create different stuff for a variety of different uses based on whatever was input into it as operating parameters. 

The reason why a lot of the STC stuff is so rare in the 41st M is that very few colonists would have even thought to produce the plans or what we know as the hardcopy data that is currently being used for items of war. Sure a colonist and deep space exploration requires power armor so I can certainly see that for hostile terrain, I can even see Dreadnaught stuff and Rhino and Chimera stuff based of land transports. But why would the new farming colony on Urik VII require the plans for a Titan building factory? Very doubtful.

If the Ad Mech managed to find an intact copy this is what would happen I think...

1). Centuries of investigation to ascertain whether it was real or a corrupt copy or a ploy by another faction, ie; Chaos or Eldar or whoever.

2). If it was deemed pure... then their will be detractors in any case most marine chapters won't touch any new items as they are classed as heretical. (See the Razorback entry in the SM codex for reference).

3). Some pioneer chapters like the Mentor legion will get a taste of the items in production first. They will be field tested for a thousand years or so, and buried in enough adminstratum paperwork to probably fund a small facility or set of facilties across several moons or planets.

4). The most obvious choice for production from the inception however is probably Void missiles and warheads. Their is a limited supply due to being them being unreplicated now, and they know how to use them already. Making these more available as a scorched earth policy makes more sense for the Imperium in general at the moment. Oh dear we need another 400 regiments or 10 void class warheads.... ok lets do the warheads here and begin to use those regiments here....

5). After a few thousand years you will see other uses, and probably the Inq and High Lords would be interested in technology that will serve long range communications and warp travel in case of Astronomicon failure.

6). Their will be somebody somewhere behind the scenes, who immediately takes the data required to repair the golden throne, marks it super ultra classified and then its given to whomever to either begin repair work... OR to make sure it never is repaired.


Cheers. 

Lexi.


----------



## Grimskul25 (Feb 17, 2009)

A very good observation Lexi but I'm pretty sure even though a new STC was found I doubt the AdMech or anyone else would be able to apply this new knowledge to fix the Golden Toilet since I'm pretty sure the Emperor made it himself which means there won't be any blueprints of the Throne to help repair it. Anywho my main idea on the thing though is that the STC found was based on a militaristic zone/planet and therefore likely to contain the blueprints for the machines of war Mankind had lost in the Horus Heresy and Age of Strife. I'm pretty sure with that because of Mars likelihood to hog all the knowledge (like Baneblade production, since only a couple of other Forgeworlds have the "honour" of creating them) that even with this newfound technology we won't be seeing complete divisions of Baneblades or super-special awesome titans of death. That and the fact that AdMech apparently takes forever to replace or make new Super-Heavies/Titans and the few things they can successfully mass produce are Lasguns, Flak armour, Chimeras and Leman Russes(mainstream one). The change will likely be significant once everyone is done getting all suspicious over the new technology as Mars is the least likely planet to fall along with Terra. That is of course...until the Void Dragon is released. :biggrin:


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

If a fully functioning STC machine was found it would be the most siginificant advance since the rise of the Emperor- the Ad-Mech would be willing to destroy *sectors* to get their hands on one.

An STC might contain an archive of blue prints for past designs created by it but that doesn't really matter as it will porduce the blue prints for anything you ask of it- I can suddenly see the more advanced warships and Titans suddenly beginning to be built once more, vast improvements on Power/Terminator armour etc...the possibilities are endless.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Grimskul25 said:


> since I'm pretty sure the Emperor made it himself which means there won't be any blueprints of the Throne to help repair it.


According to _A Thousand Sons_, the Emperor unearthed the Golden Throne during the Unification Wars - and I believe its widely presumed to be a relic of the Dark Age of Technology.

As a few people have said, if the Imperium/Ad Mech discovered a fully functional STC, it would likely be a revolutionary find, revitalising the technology of the crumbling Imperium. That is of course, unless the Ad Mech don't deem it corrupted or heretical in some imaginative way, we know how they consider everything and anything heresy! But even with a fully functional STC, I can't see it making that much of a major difference in the long run, the Tyranids, Necrons and Chaos (to name a few) are becoming more of a threat every passing day - one way or another, sooner or later, the Imperium will fall. For example there is nothing the STC could do to maintain, guard and protect the Imperium from the growing number of Psykers (especially since the Great Awakening), which also means the renewed and unprecedented growth that the threat of Chaos poses.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Not much of a difference? NOT MUCH OF A DIFFERENCE? Technology is everything, if they had all the technological advancements of the Golden Age( seems like more of a golden age than a dark age to me) it would change everything, Image being able to produce war machines like the God titan from the GKs books on a grand scale, whole battle fleets of ships that would make current imperial designs look like milk trucks. Like the Baron said, the ability to once again mass produce terminator armor and LRs. There could be things that could decimate whole tyranid fleets. I think it would reshape the entire galaxy and assure human dominance for millennia to come. That is assuming they don’t destroy it of course. lol

I am not saying it could keep the imperium going indefinably, all civilizations are doomed to failure at some point with no exceptions BUT it would keep it going for much longer than it would otherwise last.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

gen.ahab said:


> Not much of a difference? NOT MUCH OF A DIFFERENCE? Technology is everything, if they had all the technological advancements of the Golden Age( seems like more of a golden age than a dark age to me) it would change everything, Image being able to produce war machines like the God titan from the GKs books on a grand scale, whole battle fleets of ships that would make current imperial designs look like milk trucks. Like the Baron said, the ability to once again mass produce terminator armor and LRs. There could be things that could decimate whole tyranid fleets. I think it would reshape the entire galaxy and assure human dominance for millennia to come. That is assuming they don’t destroy it of course. lol
> 
> I am not saying it could keep the imperium going indefinably, all civilizations are doomed to failure at some point with no exceptions BUT it would keep it going for much longer than it would otherwise last.




Yes, I accept it would be a major find and would make a difference, but in the long run it would only stall the Imperium's doom (or if it couldn't fix the Golden Throne, it wouldn't even stall the death of the Imperium). Take the example I gave in my previous post, each passing generation more and more psykers are discovered, which results in ever greater numbers of people flocking to the banner of the Dark Gods and Daemons taking advantage of these untrained and untapped Psykers. Especially since the Great Awakening, where millions of latent psykers had their powers 'awakened' - resulting in many warp rifts and daemonic incursions occuring throughout the Galaxy. An STC has no means of combating the corrupting influence of Chaos I guess is my point.

Necron technology would also still trump Imperial Technology even if they had a fully functional STC, so it wouldn't mean much against the C'tan.

If the Tyranids possess half as many numbers as some people claim, then an STC may result in some victories over the Tyranids but ultimately the Imperium would still be doomed - especially when you combine this threat with the one posed by the C'tan and Chaos (as well as countless other hostile Xenos Empires)

In a nutshell, there is nothing an STC could do to combat the threat of Chaos (and im talking Chaos here, not Chaos Space Marines).


----------



## GWLlosa (Sep 27, 2009)

How do you know that Necron Tech > Dark Age Tech? I've never seen enough info on dark age tech to draw a comparison between the 2.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

GWLlosa said:


> How do you know that Necron Tech > Dark Age Tech? I've never seen enough info on dark age tech to draw a comparison between the 2.


Well quite simply because its plainly stated in the Necron Codex. 

Its also fairly obvious if you draw comparisons.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Do we have a time frame for Golden Throne Failure?


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

gen.ahab said:


> Do we have a time frame for Golden Throne Failure?


To my knowledge the failures in the mechanisms of the Golden Throne were discovered in 986999.M41. Why?


----------



## Coder59 (Aug 23, 2009)

Urgh I'm sick of this attitude that "No the Tyranids will win LA la la." No It might not instantly save the Imperium and yes the Astronomicon might fall splintering the Imperium into many smaller Factions. However a fully working STC would allow the Imperium to begin to Fight Back. Hell it could even save Big E by allowing them to replicate the parts of the Golden Throne which are failing. And don't try and tell me that the Nids would still roll over them it would be a hard fight but the bugs have nothing which could stop say... a huge battery of void missiles hitting their Hive Ships. 
If the Imperium gets it's hands on a full STC database system then you can bet your Tucas that the Tyranid Hive Fleets will be the first ones on the shooting range.

As for the Necrons, yes they have advanced Technology but they're still dead. They're not going to get any better and they've got their hands full with the current Imperium. Imagine what an Imperium with Golden Age tech could do to them? 

As for Chaos well that's Chaos. However I believe that Humanity is evolving (possibly due to Big E) and that Like the Eldar they're becoming a truely Psychic race. Being aware of chaos is just the start but as it is written "Knowing is half the Battle." There will be losses but I doubt that Humanity is Utterly shmutterly doomed.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> To my knowledge the failures in the mechanisms of the Golden Throne were discovered in 986999.M41. Why?


Just wondering. If it was within a few hundred years then even with discovery of an stc that could repair the throne there is no way thEy could get it done.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Coder59 said:


> No It might not instantly save the Imperium and yes the Astronomicon might fall splintering the Imperium into many smaller Factions.


_Codex: Imperialis_ and _Codex: Chaos Daemons_ are very specific in saying that without the Emperor the Galaxy becomes one with the Warp and all physical life is doomed to eternal servitude to the Dark Gods, so the Imperium wouldn't merely split into 'smaller factions'.



Coder59 said:


> However a fully working STC would allow the Imperium to begin to Fight Back. Hell it could even save Big E by allowing them to replicate the parts of the Golden Throne which are failing. And don't try and tell me that the Nids would still roll over them it would be a hard fight but the bugs have nothing which could stop say... a huge battery of void missiles hitting their Hive Ships.
> If the Imperium gets it's hands on a full STC database system then you can bet your Tucas that the Tyranid Hive Fleets will be the first ones on the shooting range.


Yes, I would say that having a fully functional STC would make a difference against the Tyranid hordes. But if the Tyranid numbers even remotely resemble what some speculate them to be, then even with a STC resistance would probably ultimately still be futile. But I think that in this regard, the Tyranids are just another threat that the Imperium has to deal with, an STC wouldn't do much against the Necrons and Chaos, and if you factor in the Orks and Tyranids as well (as well as countless other hostile Xenos) the Imperium doesn't stand a chance.



Coder59 said:


> As for the Necrons, yes they have advanced Technology but they're still dead. They're not going to get any better and they've got their hands full with the current Imperium. Imagine what an Imperium with Golden Age tech could do to them?


They havn't got their hands full with the current Imperium at all. Most tomb worlds remain dormant and undisturbed, and only 2 C'tan are currently active (one of which is in a weakened state and currently not in the position to do much). Its known that Necron Technology trumps Dark Age human Technology, and they also have the C'tan on their side, who sent the realms of the Old Ones reeling.



Coder59 said:


> As for Chaos well that's Chaos. However I believe that Humanity is evolving (possibly due to Big E) and that Like the Eldar they're becoming a truely Psychic race. Being aware of chaos is just the start but as it is written "Knowing is half the Battle." There will be losses but I doubt that Humanity is Utterly shmutterly doomed.


Every generation (which brings more psykers) the threat of Chaos grows ever stronger, the Emperor isn't in a position to protect and guide these psykers anymore. More and more worlds are slipping into the madness of the warp because of these untrained and dangerous psykers, Daemonic incursions are becoming more regular and widespread because of the increased number of Psykers. And since the Great Awakening, this process has only accelerated. An STC would do nothing to reverse this process.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

GWLlosa said:


> How do you know that Necron Tech > Dark Age Tech? I've never seen enough info on dark age tech to draw a comparison between the 2.


I`m not aware of any other race possessing technology that allows them to disassemble matter on the atomic level.

Or travel faster than light without succumbing to relativity.

Or create structures existing beyond three dimensions.

Or exist indefinitely.


----------



## Helvron (Jan 4, 2010)

Khorothis said:


> I think the impact of the discovery of a STC on the Imperium depends on what it is. The Lord Solar won't give a fuck if its a spoon-making machine.


But just imagine the number of Spoons they could make!
and most likely yes, if the Imperials found a good STC then it would diffenitly change the Imperium for the better, unless it was on how to build a card board box.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

That's an STC blue print, if it was a complete system there would be virtually no limit to what could be conceivably created.


----------



## Grimskul25 (Feb 17, 2009)

As for the growing number of psykers and the dangers they can cause couldn't there be a blueprint in the STC database that could possibly inhibit, detect/track or outright possibly nullify said psykers until proper Imperial authorities came to deal with them? I know that's probably wishful thinking but if there was the Imperium would be a hell of a lot more controllable psyker wise if they were able to mass produce and send them out across the Imperium.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Grimskul25 said:


> As for the growing number of psykers and the dangers they can cause couldn't there be a blueprint in the STC database that could possibly inhibit, detect/track or outright possibly nullify said psykers until proper Imperial authorities came to deal with them? I know that's probably wishful thinking but if there was the Imperium would be a hell of a lot more controllable psyker wise if they were able to mass produce and send them out across the Imperium.


The general point is that during the Dark Age of Technology the Imperium didn't really have any problems with Psykers, infact they were only scientifically proved to exist during the Second Dark Age of Technology. Psykers didn't become a serious problem until the Age of Strife, thus I think its fairly safe to assume that there wouldn't be a blueprint in a fully functioning STC to nullify the Psyker problem, especially due to the extent the Psyker problem has reached in 999.M41. Also there really isn't much that can be done to negate the corrupting influence of Chaos anyway, especially not now that the Emperor is incapacitated.

Infact think about it, during the Dark Age of Technology the Human Empires and Federations had these immense weapons and countless fully functional STC's - yet as a race they still fell prey to Chaos via the Age of Strife. Do you think it would make such a difference a second time around?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

If the Imperium found a fully functioning uncorrupted STC, there is no doubt that they would send several of their foes straight to hell. Imagine yourself Terminator Armor being mass produced, every battle brother of the Space Marines could use one... Wow... More Landriders... A very great number of Titans, super heavies and a lot of super death bringing space ships... 

In my opinion it is only a mater of time before the Imperium would win, of course chaos would exist, but fuck them, they are weak minded fools! The Space Marines have been capable of protecting the humanity for ten thousands years, beating every enemy back, time and time again! Think if every single damn guardsman could be equiped with some very damn hot super uber shot Lasgun? Cool... 

The Imperium would really show who has the biggest stick to their enemies, its no contest... And what if they could find something that could bring the Emperor back to life?

_“The Golden Throne works,” one said, his
voice aged and cracked. “The Emperor’s life
can be sustained indefinitely.”

“His soul lives on?” another inquired, his
long, sharp nose protruding from under the
lip of his hood. “It is not an empty husk?”

“It is not,” the first confirmed. “The
Emperor has ascended to the next plane,
but the link ’twixt body and spirit remains
strong.”

“Then it can be brought back,” suggested
the third, a young woman whose flowing
white hair spilled from her hood and down
to her waist. “The Emperor need not suffer
this hideous eternal life in death.”

“We cannot risk such a thing!” the first
hissed. “What if the spiritual link were
severed? What if the person brought back
was not the man we once knew? Changed?
News of the Emperor’s… ascension is
already widespread. He is being revered as
a god already on a hundred worlds. In this
time of rebuilding, we need a symbol. The
Emperor has shown us the way. Anyway,
who would believe the Emperor had
returned so soon? It will cause a civil war
more devastating than that of the fool
Horus, and even now we have yet to start
counting the cost of that. No, better that
this knowledge remains hidden. When we
pass on to join the Emperor, it will die with
us.”
_

But that was M.31, lets look at it from the M.41 point of view, if someone found out that he could be brought back to life, they would do it, and damn fast! The Imperium needs a might leader, and the Emperor is the best of the best, and with the powers provided by an STC, he and his armies would be unstoppable! So, the Emperor could be brought back to life, and an STC would provide the IOM with instructions to create even greater war machines... (SMs on jetbikes!)... Kind of unstoppable in my opinion... And there we have the man to guide the Imperiums psykers, cool... And how many are there anyway... I cant be arsed to check Faith and Fire, but they said it somewhere in the book...


----------



## Chaosrider (Feb 3, 2010)

im going with trillions of psykers. and the necrons have got into the humans _genes_ to make the pyrahs (i no its spelt wrong) which go round stuffing over your psykers


----------

